# how can i turn off sound/music in flash games ?



## assddd (Jun 14, 2007)

when im bored and i want to pass time i play flash games while listening to music. but i also need to listen to the game sounds and i hate it.
how can i mute it when i dont have that option in the game or i cant right click and do the option mute ?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 14, 2007)

it usually has a speaker kind of button
Something like this
*zng.free.fr/fichiers/news/2006.07.05.sound.gif

or if u cant just switch off/mute the speaker


----------

